
You're More Likely to Die in a Human Extinction Event Than a Car Crash - aburan28
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/04/a-human-extinction-isnt-that-unlikely/480444/?utm_source=atlfb&amp;single_page=true
======
woogiewonka
Article links to Wikipedia page of Stern Review, which mentions nothing
regarding 0.1% probability of human extinction event. Even if it did that's
taking a wild guess at something we've never experienced. What a bunch of
clickbait.

------
Hydraulix989
How do we know how "likely" we are to die in a human extinction event? Sample
size zero...

